# i got whiplash, what odds will i get good pain killers



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

i think i messed up my neck a couple months ago.. it went away now it effects me all over. if you're wondering how i did... a random guy hit me in bumper cars right as i was whipping my car to spin around .. and i like flew out of the seat pretty high

after that my neck had been hurting.. for a week or two.. thought that was the end but now my neck hurts again.. as well as my back, arms. and legs (off/on)

what are the odds will i get good pain killers  ... :b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

should have gone to the hospital to check it out.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

the odds are low since i have all the good pain killers :b


----------

